# Halifax cards overseas



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just a cautionary tale for those with Halifax cards. My card would not work last week and after a telephone ding dong just now, it seems the customer must always advise the Halifax before going overseas and using their cards. 

Also, internet access was locked and I have been advised this can happen when using a foreign ISP

Russell

I will add when I got the thing going, I used the credit card for a fee free ATM withdrawal on Friday morning and the rate of 1.1724 was applied. This is a pretty good rate and is better than the Caxton Rate for topping up. The credit card is fee free but interest is applied from day one. I have repaid the debt already though!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think I told them when I got mine that I would be using it abroad; and have still ONLY used it abroad!!


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

I have used my Nationwide card abroad for a number of years. I have never told them I was going to use it and have never had a problem.
However with their change of use I have now changed to a Halifax Clarity ready for my trip to the USA. Maybe I'd better mention it before I go!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Halifax*

The more I think of the conversation I had with the Halifax yesterday, the more I want a transcript

HBOS - "how did the card get there"

Russell - "it walked upto the sales desk at East Midlands Airport, bought a ticket and travelled unaccompanied to Tenerife"

HBOS - laughter

Russell - "So given this card conked out in Spain last October, why does it not work now?"

HBOS - "you need to tell us everytime you go away"

Russell - "I never tell Tesco Bank or the Nationwide. I had to phone you from Spain in October and the card was reset, so why is it still not shown as having an international usage marker on it"

HBOS - when you come back home and use the card in the UK, the security is reset and you need to tell us again

Russell - so maybe then I am better banking with Banco Halifax Hispania"....

Anyway, be aware too that the HBOS internet banking service might not be available if you use a foreign ISP

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

stupid, isn;t it Russell? After warnings from various places about letting the card issuers know when going abroad, last year we were away on a cruise (visiting various places on the way) & staying in the USA, I phoned Natwest and said that we were going away, but they said it doesn't matter - we look at the pattern of your purchases. Maybe it was because we'd used our card(s) overseas on several occasions before?


----------

